# Philips HTD3514/F7 300-Watts 5.1 Home Theater starting issue



## PamelaJGillard (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a Philips HTD3514/F7 300-Watts 5.1 Home Theater
At the begininng it worked perfectly, but suddenly it stayed frozen displaying STARTING in the Bluray screen and it never starts, it won't display video neither audio out.
What can I do to fix this problem?

Please, I would appreciate some help.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

How old is it? Is it still under any kind of warrantee? Seeing that prices are around $100 now for the system, I wouldn't keep it. As a all in one package, there is a lot that can go wrong, and there is little that is user replaceable. If you are an electronics guru (which I am not, and judging by your question you aren't either  ) you could maybe play around with the guts to see what's wrong. It could be a software thing or an electronic component. If hard resetting doesn't work (unplug, etc) I would say it's a lost cause. Sorry.


----------

